# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  ID verification.

## Cyber Shop

Hello everyone,

I don't have PayPal account, I use my friend's PayPal account. So, PayPal account created with his names. I can only pay from that account. ID verification rules "To better ensure your verification is successful, please make sure the name on your paypal or credit card matches your ID or passport. "

Please help me  :Smile:  what to do ?

I sent email to admin but still didn't get any response. I don't know it's right place to submit this thread or not.

----------


## Ket

Currently, that is the only acceptable way to verify. If you are using someone else's PayPal account then you will not be able to pass verification. What you can start doing though is building up a good trading reputation with some good transactions. Also, adding two factor authentication helps ensure your account is secure and lets others know they are truly dealing with you.

----------


## Cyber Shop

If I upgrade my thread to Prime then I can receive trade feedback right ? and is this prime thread permanent ? if I buy corecoin still I'm unable to verify ? I saw that if I buy corecoin then id verification is free

----------


## Eryx

> If I upgrade my thread to Prime then I can receive trade feedback right ? and is this prime thread permanent ? if I buy corecoin still I'm unable to verify ? I saw that if I buy corecoin then id verification is free


Yes, with a Premium trade thread you can recieve trade feedback from your customers! Premium trade is for a set amount of days and then you must refresh it if you still want it to be premium. If you do not wish to spend more CC on the thread it will be converted to a normal trade thread.

With every purchase of CoreCoin you can get free ID verification if you follow the instructions that will be sent to you after your transaction (but you must have your own PayPal account in order to be ID-verified)  :Smile: 

Have a nice evening Cyber Shop, and don't hesitate to contact me if you have further questions!

----------


## Cyber Shop

> Yes, with a Premium trade thread you can recieve trade feedback from your customers! Premium trade is for a set amount of days and then you must refresh it if you still want it to be premium. If you do not wish to spend more CC on the thread it will be converted to a normal trade thread.
> 
> With every purchase of CoreCoin you can get free ID verification if you follow the instructions that will be sent to you after your transaction (but you must have your own PayPal account in order to be ID-verified) 
> 
> Have a nice evening Cyber Shop, and don't hesitate to contact me if you have further questions!




Thank You Sir  :Smile:

----------

